# Is the Kimbo hype REALLY dead?.



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

.....or does it live on? We are all assuming that it would die the minute Kimbo loses. Then I started thinking about another hyped up fighter. You may remember him, Houston Alexander! Had two big KO wins in the UFC over two known fighters and has this crazy following. Next thing we know Silva exposes his ground game and Irvin KO's him in 8 seconds. Even after that there was still a certain amount of hype around him. He still had this cult following!

So what about the hype surrounding Kimbo? Is it really dead or will it take a couple more loses before its finally gone?


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

I think Kimbo will always have fans. It was proven that he is a mortal, but I am certain he is still capable of putting on an entertaining fight. The thing about mma is once your weakness has been exposed, other smart fighters take notice and employ this knowledge. Kimbo is going to have to work on all aspects of his game now, including striking, if he wants to climb that ladder. I wonder who could be considered the most technical and well-rounded fighter at this time, Slice or Alexander?


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Just because he lost, and he loses fans.. then those fans are just bandwagoner's. I still like Kimbo, from his Internet fights to his MMA fights. He is a good fighter, he lost that fight because the other guy got lucky and had nothing to lose.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

ShadyNismo said:


> Just because he lost, and he loses fans.. then those fans are just bandwagoner's. I still like Kimbo, from his Internet fights to his MMA fights. He is a good fighter, he lost that fight because the other guy got lucky and had nothing to lose.


I respect your opinion but did it ever occur to you that maybe Kimbo lost because Seth is simply a better fighter than Kimbo and not because he 'got lucky and had nothing to lose'?

I actually think Seth had a lot to lose if he didn't win, like his dignity.  I kid I kid.


----------



## AxleZTTic (Jan 3, 2007)

ShadyNismo said:


> He is a good fighter, he lost that fight because the other guy got lucky and had nothing to lose.


totally agree, i hate those lucky jabs. they always knock me tf out....


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

ShadyNismo said:


> He is a good fighter, he lost that fight because the other guy got lucky and had nothing to lose.


Literally the funniest thing I have heard/read in months. Thank you.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Its far from over because it was a quik ko,
so many may consider it just a fluke.


----------



## geoff0011 (May 27, 2007)

Maybe if he loses again. I think they can and will play this defeat off as just a fluke because he wasn't "prepared" to go against Seth.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

Toro said:


> I respect your opinion but did it ever occur to you that maybe Kimbo lost because Seth is simply a better fighter than Kimbo and not because he 'got lucky and had nothing to lose'?
> 
> I actually think Seth had a lot to lose if he didn't win, like his dignity.  I kid I kid.


I feel where ur coming from bro, but when a person wins within like 30secs of the fight, its either a lucky punch or pure domination and this fight just started and Kimbo chased and got cought, just like Gsp Vs Serra first fight, Gsp got cought and lost that was luck right? I don't see the difference here. I feel Kimbo is a better fighter, and got overconfident, but if u feel Seth is better, its all fair and good. If they do rematch I'm pretty sure the outcome will be different.



HaVoK said:


> Literally the funniest thing I have heard/read in months. Thank you.


Np, glad I made someone smile. I just can't seem to figure out why some of u guys dislike Kimbo so much. Is it cause he was an Internet fighter and now in the MMA business? He does have a family to support btw, he is doing what he has to, to pay the bills you know.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ShadyNismo said:


> I feel where ur coming from bro, but when a person wins within like 30secs of the fight, its either a lucky punch or pure domination and this fight just started and Kimbo chased and got cought, just like Gsp Vs Serra first fight, Gsp got cought and lost that was luck right? I don't see the difference here. I feel Kimbo is a better fighter, and got overconfident, but if u feel Seth is better, its all fair and good. If they do rematch I'm pretty sure the outcome will be different.
> 
> 
> 
> Np, glad I made someone smile. I just can't seem to figure out why some of u guys dislike Kimbo so much. Is it cause he was an Internet fighter and now in the MMA business? He does have a family to support btw, he is doing what he has to, to pay the bills you know.


I think the reason people don't like Kimbo is because he's not a talented fighter. He has no ground skills, and he doesn't have good boxing skills. He proved against Thompson that he really doesn't have that much power either. I guess the reason most real mma fans dislike Kimbo is because of his being promoted as a real mixed martial artist. Honestly I can't think of a heavyweight or LHW that has a descent record that he could beat. I don't think Elite XC will make a rematch, because the result won't change. So who will he fight besides a bunch of bums? He might as well go back to youtube.


----------



## Robbsville (Sep 13, 2008)

ShadyNismo said:


> He does have a family to support btw, he is doing what he has to, to pay the bills you know.


Which is all very respectable, doing what he does. It's not that I dislike Kimbo because I don't it's just that he's not as good as so many people make him out to be, and that Elite have not exactly been putting him up against straight up fighters. I think every one just wanted to see what would happen when he was put up against someone with skills. Now, luck? No the fight wasn't lucky Seth was full of confidence before the fight and went out there and did what he did and I honestly think right now that if there was a rematch Kimbo would loose again.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Kimbo isn't that bad but he is hated by most knowledge MMA fans because a lot of people think Kimbo is easily the best fighter ever known to mankind.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I have 2 reasons for disliking Kimbo;

1. The amount of hype that Elite has put on this guy as being an MMA phenomenon, making him out to be one of the worlds greatest fighters is, to any knowledgable MMA fan, a total farce.

2. Having a thug who is proud to have streetfights broadcast on the internet is not good for the sport of Mixed Martial Arts. This is the kind of behaviour we try so hard to distance from MMA, and yet here he is, claiming to be a Mixed Martial Artist because he's smashed a few heads on the streets.

He doesnt possess the skillsets to call himself a Mixed Martial Artist.


----------



## Kimbo Slice (Oct 5, 2008)

Kimbo RulZ , not for 1 lose he is gone !
sure he will return stronger


----------



## Maximus (May 17, 2007)

Simply put, Kimbo got caught. I still like him as a fighter, and wouldn't mind seeing a re-match with Seth. Kimbo probably is no loger main-event worthy right now, but that's cool. I think that people forget that this was his 4th fight. Bas has acknowledged that Kimbo is still truly an inexperienced fighter in the MMA game. But, if someone offers you 6 figures to do your current job instead of to the more qualified & experienced people at your job, would you turn it down? Kimbo still has 2 or 3 fights left on his EXC contract (I think) so there's still some good match ups left for him. He can re-match Seth, still fight Ken Shamrock, and if he gets past those 2, fight Brett Rogers. Let's be real. Kimbo was NOT signed to make EXC a more credible MMA organization - they already have solid fighters for that. Kimbo was signed by Gary Shaw to draw more viewership and lend more "star power" in selling EXC. Even if Kimbo hadn't been on the card, I would have watched the show. But the kid that just got into MMA _because_ of Kimbo back in May probably would not have. The UFC can afford to satisfy hardcore fans at the risk of offending casual fans, EXC cannot.

The other thing that I think that folks forget is that EXC is NOT on CBS for hardcore fans. They're on there to get ratings and pull in the "casual MMA fan demographic." They still have a business to run, and they're perfectly fine with catering to the casual fans on network TV and playing to the hardcore fans on Showtime. If they wanted hardcore fans happy Saturday night, they would've put Arlovski or Nelson in the cage with Kimbo, or Cyborg would've fought Carano, or Jake Shields would've headlined.


----------



## yellow_fever (Aug 9, 2008)

ShadyNismo said:


> Just because he lost, and he loses fans.. then those fans are just bandwagoner's. I still like Kimbo, from his Internet fights to his MMA fights. He is a good fighter, he lost that fight because the other guy got lucky and had nothing to lose.



No disrespect to Kimbo as a person, but if he's a "good fighter" then Houston Alexander could last 1.5 rounds with Fedor.


I'm sorry, he may be a nice guy and tries real hard, but regardless of taking a fight last minute or not, if he's been training as hard as he claims for the past few months, he would not have been that sloppy, if he did train that hard and this happens, he should think long and hard about his career choice and you can't compare GSP vs. Serra, GSP got caught by an actual punch, not an off balance jab and GSP is actually good. If not for public perception, Seth would've been heavily favoured for this fight.

It kills me to hear people say he's a good fighter, he's no more than a houston alexander with crappier striking. I remember Dana saying B.J. Penn would beat Kimbo, B.J. would absoloutely maul him... B.J. Penn??? Man, Andy Wang would K.O him by the second round.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Maximus said:


> Simply put, Kimbo got caught. I still like him as a fighter, and wouldn't mind seeing a re-match with Seth. Kimbo probably is no loger main-event worthy right now, but that's cool. I think that people forget that this was his 4th fight. Bas has acknowledged that Kimbo is still truly an inexperienced fighter in the MMA game. But, if someone offers you 6 figures to do your current job instead of to the more qualified & experienced people at your job, would you turn it down? Kimbo still has 2 or 3 fights left on his EXC contract (I think) so there's still some good match ups left for him. He can re-match Seth, still fight Ken Shamrock, and if he gets past those 2, fight Brett Rogers. Let's be real. Kimbo was NOT signed to make EXC a more credible MMA organization - they already have solid fighters for that. Kimbo was signed by Gary Shaw to draw more viewership and lend more "star power" in selling EXC. Even if Kimbo hadn't been on the card, I would have watched the show. But the kid that just got into MMA _because_ of Kimbo back in May probably would not have. The UFC can afford to satisfy hardcore fans at the risk of offending casual fans, EXC cannot.
> 
> The other thing that I think that folks forget is that EXC is NOT on CBS for hardcore fans. They're on there to get ratings and pull in the "casual MMA fan demographic." They still have a business to run, and they're perfectly fine with catering to the casual fans on network TV and playing to the hardcore fans on Showtime. If they wanted hardcore fans happy Saturday night, they would've put Arlovski or Nelson in the cage with Kimbo, or Cyborg would've fought Carano, or Jake Shields would've headlined.


Elite XC will not rematch the fight. It will get the same results. Kimbo can't beat a descent fighter. They are not going to put him in against Rogers, because Rogers will destroy him. Hell Shields would beat him, maybe Cyborg too (ok that might be stretch, but Shields would definitely make Kimbo tap). The bottom line is that there isn't a fighter out there with a halfway descent record or descent skills that Kimbo can beat. That's why they are going to keep finding these old guys who can't fight anymore, like Ken Shamrock. Obviously they are not going to put him in against a good heavyweight like Arlovski, unless he agrees to have 1 arm tied behind his back and isn't allowed to kick. Actually I think I would still go with Arlovski on that one.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I think the reason people don't like Kimbo is because he's not a talented fighter. He has no ground skills, and he doesn't have good boxing skills. He proved against Thompson that he really doesn't have that much power either. I guess the reason most real mma fans dislike Kimbo is because of his being promoted as a real mixed martial artist. Honestly I can't think of a heavyweight or LHW that has a descent record that he could beat. I don't think Elite XC will make a rematch, because the result won't change. So who will he fight besides a bunch of bums? He might as well go back to youtube.


K, you say his boxing skill isn't good, I have to disagree I think his boxing is fine and he is training wit Bas. Hes ground game sucks, true I agree with that comment 100% but lets look at Brock Lesnar his good at wrestling but no submissions whatsoever( Vs Herring ) but people seem not to care about that? So most mma fans dislike Kimbo because EliteXC is promoting him like crazy because he draws in the people? Then the fans should hate the company and not the fighter, because at the end of the day its the company that does the promoting, and not the fighter.



Robbsville said:


> Which is all very respectable, doing what he does. It's not that I dislike Kimbo because I don't it's just that he's not as good as so many people make him out to be, and that Elite have not exactly been putting him up against straight up fighters. I think every one just wanted to see what would happen when he was put up against someone with skills. Now, luck? No the fight wasn't lucky Seth was full of confidence before the fight and went out there and did what he did and I honestly think right now that if there was a rematch Kimbo would loose again.


From what I just read in ur statement, EliteXC hasn't put anyone decent against Kimbo, and people think his good. Then shouldn't the people hate on EliteXC for choosing the opponents and not Kimbo, he is just a fighter. As Kimbo said he will fighter ANYONE at ANYTIME, so I don't think he should be the person to be blamed. Now the luck issue, bro this seth guy was a no namer atleast my opinion, when I heard the silverback I was like who the f--- is that. He had nothing to lose because the UFC already dismissed him. When he had the chance to fight Kimbo and is able to give Kimbo his first loss ever, he looked at it like a given 1 out of a lifetime chance, knew if he won he will be famous. the last comment you said if they fight again Kimbo will lose.. So does that mean if Kimbo won this fight against Seth then u would've been respecting him by now and not saying he will lose again? 



Judoka said:


> Kimbo isn't that bad but he is hated by most knowledge MMA fans because a lot of people think Kimbo is easily the best fighter ever known to mankind.


Shouldn't the Real MMA fans hate the people that thinks that and not Kimbo the fighter because he has no control what the fan thinks?



The Lone Wolf said:


> I have 2 reasons for disliking Kimbo;
> 
> 1. The amount of hype that Elite has put on this guy as being an MMA phenomenon, making him out to be one of the worlds greatest fighters is, to any knowledgable MMA fan, a total farce.
> 
> ...


1. Like I been stating, then hate the company promoting him, Kimbo has no control how the company wants to promote him, the company wants money, and if saying he is the best fighter will draw fans to watch then so be it. That is no reason to hate Kimbo for it. 
2. He did the street fighting for money, we don't know what he went through, he prolly needed the money. Before we judge we must understand the situation, if he fought for free in those fights then so be it ur right is just a no good street fighter. He has cleaned up his act from the street and been training wit Bas to become a good MMA fighter, because he loves this sport.
So being 1 dimenional he shouldn't be a Mixed Martial Artist? Not hating on Matt Hughes but he is only good on the ground, so ur comment applies to Hughes as well? and Sherk who is also only good on the ground and he can't even submit his opponent and again just using examples due to ur comment.



yellow_fever said:


> No disrespect to Kimbo as a person, but if he's a "good fighter" then Houston Alexander could last 1.5 rounds with Fedor.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, he may be a nice guy and tries real hard, but regardless of taking a fight last minute or not, if he's been training as hard as he claims for the past few months, he would not have been that sloppy, if he did train that hard and this happens, he should think long and hard about his career choice and you can't compare GSP vs. Serra, GSP got caught by an actual punch, not an off balance jab and GSP is actually good. If not for public perception, Seth would've been heavily favoured for this fight.
> ...



Andy wang... that must be a joke, but anways lets get to the point, so u use Houston as an example, that is fine except Houston actually fighting big names like Wand... and Houston lost like 3 times in a row? still hasn't learned his lesson? Idiot he is. Kimbo just lost his first MMA fight, so he just learning from this mistake and to me atleast Seth is a no namer, so Kimbo didn't think much of him and thought he was gonna be scared during the fight. Kimbo was wrong and took Seth lightly, and Seth just took him out within 14seconds now if the fight went into the 2nd round and Seth TKO'd Kimbo then I will say Seth won it and it wasn't by luck. 
This is all my opinion and how I look on this issue.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

ShadyNismo said:


> K, you say his boxing skill isn't good, I have to disagree I think his boxing is fine and he is training wit Bas. Hes ground game sucks, true I agree with that comment 100% but lets look at Brock Lesnar his good at wrestling but no submissions whatsoever( Vs Herring ) but people seem not to care about that? So most mma fans dislike Kimbo because EliteXC is promoting him like crazy because he draws in the people? Then the fans should hate the company and not the fighter, because at the end of the day its the company that does the promoting, and not the fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! I think someone has a picture of Kimbo next to his bed that he kisses before he goes to sleep. . . :innocent01:


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

The Kimbo hype wont die not yet, every fighter loses at some point and most have been caught.

If it happens again then the hype will die so fast. You get one free pass in MMA


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ShadyNismo said:


> K, you say his boxing skill isn't good, I have to disagree I think his boxing is fine and he is training wit Bas. Hes ground game sucks, true I agree with that comment 100% but lets look at Brock Lesnar his good at wrestling but no submissions whatsoever( Vs Herring ) but people seem not to care about that? So most mma fans dislike Kimbo because EliteXC is promoting him like crazy because he draws in the people? Then the fans should hate the company and not the fighter, because at the end of the day its the company that does the promoting, and not the fighter.


Kimbo's boxing is terrible. I have more boxing skill than Kimbo. He has no professional or amateur experience. He throws wide haymakers that leaves him easily open to counters. His technique is terrible, and it is easy to tell that he has no formal boxing training. I know that you didn't bring up the Kimbo vs Brock argument. Brock would destroy Kimbo. He has better wrestling, more power in his punches, and his striking might even be better. 




ShadyNismo said:


> From what I just read in ur statement, EliteXC hasn't put anyone decent against Kimbo, and people think his good. Then shouldn't the people hate on EliteXC for choosing the opponents and not Kimbo, he is just a fighter. As Kimbo said he will fighter ANYONE at ANYTIME, so I don't think he should be the person to be blamed. Now the luck issue, bro this seth guy was a no namer atleast my opinion, when I heard the silverback I was like who the f--- is that. He had nothing to lose because the UFC already dismissed him. When he had the chance to fight Kimbo and is able to give Kimbo his first loss ever, he looked at it like a given 1 out of a lifetime chance, knew if he won he will be famous. the last comment you said if they fight again Kimbo will lose.. So does that mean if Kimbo won this fight against Seth then u would've been respecting him by now and not saying he will lose again?


Kimbo will fight anyone anywhere? Really then why did Elite XC have to pay him an extra $50,000 to fight petruzelli? He refused the fight at first. Seth did have something to lose, self-respect. How could he respect himself as a fighter after losing to a talentless fighter like Kimbo? I don't think Silverback will be famous. As soon as he fights a mid level talent, he'll lose. Frank Shamrock even said he expected Kimbo to lose this fight. It wasn't a shock to all of us that know that Kimbo's game has more holes than Swiss cheese. 








ShadyNismo said:


> So being 1 dimenional he shouldn't be a Mixed Martial Artist? Not hating on Matt Hughes but he is only good on the ground, so ur comment applies to Hughes as well? and Sherk who is also only good on the ground and he can't even submit his opponent and again just using examples due to ur comment.


 Both Matt Hughes and Sean Sherk have better stand up skills than Kimbo. They use their striking to take fights to the gound, but they do have good technical striking. 





ShadyNismo said:


> Andy wang... that must be a joke, but anways lets get to the point, so u use Houston as an example, that is fine except Houston actually fighting big names like Wand... and Houston lost like 3 times in a row? still hasn't learned his lesson? Idiot he is. Kimbo just lost his first MMA fight, so he just learning from this mistake and to me atleast Seth is a no namer, so Kimbo didn't think much of him and thought he was gonna be scared during the fight. Kimbo was wrong and took Seth lightly, and Seth just took him out within 14seconds now if the fight went into the 2nd round and Seth TKO'd Kimbo then I will say Seth won it and it wasn't by luck.
> This is all my opinion and how I look on this issue.


First I'm not completely convinced that Wang couldn't take Kimbo. Wang is a BJJ blackbelt. It would be close but I think Wang could catch him in a submission. I do agree with Dana White that BJ Penn would submit Kimbo. Oh and Kimbo agreed on mma live. Kimbo was the one who was scared to take the fight. He had to be given a lot more money to agree to the fight, so I don't think he took him lightly. If he think Kimbo is redeemable as a fighter, could you name one fighter at HW or LHW that has descent skills that Kimbo could beat? It's not just fans that think Kimbo is a bum by the way: http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dw-kimbo100508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

ShadyNismo said:


> Just because he lost, and he loses fans.. then those fans are just bandwagoner's. I still like Kimbo, from his Internet fights to his MMA fights. He is a good fighter, he lost that fight because the other guy got lucky and had nothing to lose.


you're aware that Seth has a more distinguished career and was a higher ranked heavyweight prior to the fight right?

Seth had places to drop in the heavyweight rankings. he didn't get lucky he picked apart kimbo's brawling style the way any decent striker will. Kimbo practically knocked himself out.

all kimbo does is box. There's a reason he doesn't do it professionally. He sucks at it. Hell he wouldn't even do well as an amateur boxer...


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Kimbo's boxing is terrible. I have more boxing skill than Kimbo. He has no professional or amateur experience. He throws wide haymakers that leaves him easily open to counters. His technique is terrible, and it is easy to tell that he has no formal boxing training. I know that you didn't bring up the Kimbo vs Brock argument. Brock would destroy Kimbo. He has better wrestling, more power in his punches, and his striking might even be better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the boxing issue, we have different opinions, and on the striking power that is the same.
I'm just stating what Kimbo said when he said he will fight ANYONE at ANYTIME. No I didn't know they offered Kimbo 50k more, and the self-respect part.. why bother to fight someone if by winning ur not gaining anything from it?
The comparison on Hughes Sherk Vs Kimbo striking is also opinions. On TUF Wang seems like he doesn't go with his game plan which is taking it to the ground, so I strongly doubt he will win vs Kimbo, again its opinions here. Kimbo wasn't suppose to fight Seth, he prolly just wanted some more cash from it, and they offered 50k more.(My guess) Bj Penn is a beast, a champion.. lol pointless discussion there because they aren't in the same division. When I say his a good fighter that don't mean anything like top 10 or anything like that. He is a good fighter with a great future in this career imo. Also the Yahoo link... man... Journalist.. Look at O'reily trying to make the MMA sport look like crap by talking shit about the UFC, and the fighting.. their talk is just another opinion, that means nothing to me. at the end, bro we have different opinions and I appreciate u expressing the way u think, I'm just giving Kimbo a benefit of a doubt that in the future he will be able to become one of the best, as long as he trains hard.



69nites said:


> you're aware that Seth has a more distinguished career and was a higher ranked heavyweight prior to the fight right?
> 
> Seth had places to drop in the heavyweight rankings. he didn't get lucky he picked apart kimbo's brawling style the way any decent striker will. Kimbo practically knocked himself out.
> 
> all kimbo does is box. There's a reason he doesn't do it professionally. He sucks at it. Hell he wouldn't even do well as an amateur boxer...


No I didn't know that, He was suppose to fight in a LHW bout that night, and being in the pre-limerys thought that ment he wasn't a big name. We all have different opinions.


----------



## Entity (Aug 18, 2008)

I doubt the hype train is done, though I'm sure it'll slow down. People will always be ready to eat whatever they're spoon fed.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

ShadyNismo said:


> On the boxing issue, we have different opinions, and on the striking power that is the same.
> I'm just stating what Kimbo said when he said he will fight ANYONE at ANYTIME. No I didn't know they offered Kimbo 50k more, and the self-respect part.. why bother to fight someone if by winning ur not gaining anything from it?
> The comparison on Hughes Sherk Vs Kimbo striking is also opinions. On TUF Wang seems like he doesn't go with his game plan which is taking it to the ground, so I strongly doubt he will win vs Kimbo, again its opinions here. Kimbo wasn't suppose to fight Seth, he prolly just wanted some more cash from it, and they offered 50k more.(My guess) Bj Penn is a beast, a champion.. lol pointless discussion there because they aren't in the same division. When I say his a good fighter that don't mean anything like top 10 or anything like that. He is a good fighter with a great future in this career imo. Also the Yahoo link... man... Journalist.. Look at O'reily trying to make the MMA sport look like crap by talking shit about the UFC, and the fighting.. their talk is just another opinion, that means nothing to me. at the end, bro we have different opinions and I appreciate u expressing the way u think, I'm just giving Kimbo a benefit of a doubt that in the future he will be able to become one of the best, as long as he trains hard.
> 
> ...


that's not really a matter of opinion.

Kimbo leads with his chin and drops his left hand.

Bas Rutten said that Kimbo JUST learned to breath while punching prior to this fight. That's the stuff you learn first. I mean we're talking day one stuff here.


----------



## yellow_fever (Aug 9, 2008)

69nites said:


> that's not really a matter of opinion.
> 
> Kimbo leads with his chin and drops his left hand.
> 
> Bas Rutten said that Kimbo JUST learned to breath while punching prior to this fight. That's the stuff you learn first. I mean we're talking day one stuff here.


Exactly... if he just learned to breath as he's punching since his fight against thompson, he should just go to WWE where he can make good money and still have that scary persona...

I used Andy Wang as an example for someone beating kimbo because I know Andy is a douche and should go for takedowns, but I honestly think he could outstrike Kimbo...


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

He has not put on one entertaining fight yet. His fights have been the equivalent of a one legged man in an ass kicking contest. A complete joke. He may have a better chance against a light weight.....or maybe not...go fight some more homeless crack heads on you tube


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Dana white was not joking about BJ Penn being able to beat Kimbo.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i hope the hype is dead...he is not a mma fighter he is just some youtube street brawler who got lucky


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

After the fight was over, the commentators were making it sound like Kimbo has been the dominant champ for years, and Seth was a huge underdog, I think if they fough again Seth would win again


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ShadyNismo said:


> On the boxing issue, we have different opinions, and on the striking power that is the same.
> I'm just stating what Kimbo said when he said he will fight ANYONE at ANYTIME. No I didn't know they offered Kimbo 50k more, and the self-respect part.. why bother to fight someone if by winning ur not gaining anything from it?
> The comparison on Hughes Sherk Vs Kimbo striking is also opinions. On TUF Wang seems like he doesn't go with his game plan which is taking it to the ground, so I strongly doubt he will win vs Kimbo, again its opinions here. Kimbo wasn't suppose to fight Seth, he prolly just wanted some more cash from it, and they offered 50k more.(My guess) Bj Penn is a beast, a champion.. lol pointless discussion there because they aren't in the same division. When I say his a good fighter that don't mean anything like top 10 or anything like that. He is a good fighter with a great future in this career imo. Also the Yahoo link... man... Journalist.. Look at O'reily trying to make the MMA sport look like crap by talking shit about the UFC, and the fighting.. their talk is just another opinion, that means nothing to me. at the end, bro we have different opinions and I appreciate u expressing the way u think, I'm just giving Kimbo a benefit of a doubt that in the future he will be able to become one of the best, as long as he trains hard.
> 
> ...


Well you're opinions are wrongs. No one who knows anything about boxing could say Kimbo has good technique. Also I wasn't saying top 10. I can't think of a descent fighter who can't beat Kimbo. Here is someone's viewpoint on the top 100 heavyweights: http://www.topgunmma.com/rankings.php?div=5. I can't find 1 guy in the top 50 that wouldn't destroy Kimbo.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd just like to point out that hilarity of the phrase "Well you're opinions are wrongs" 

no offense intended rocky that just made me chuckle


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I'd just like to point out that hilarity of the phrase "Well you're opinions are wrongs"
> 
> no offense intended rocky that just made me chuckle


that was the point.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> that was the point.


Well you're points are wrongs!


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I think what Rocky means is Nismo has blind opinions. ie, his opinions are based on his ignorance of fact


----------



## Where'stheCrow? (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't think the Kimbo hype is dead yet, but it's definately on life support. There are going to be a lot of people who claim it was just a fluke, even if it isn't true.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I think what Rocky means is Nismo has blind opinions. ie, his opinions are based on his ignorance of fact


lol the arguement is just point less so I'm gonna stop here. 
Facts are Facts and opinions are opinions simple as that.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ShadyNismo said:


> lol the arguement is just point less so I'm gonna stop here.
> Facts are Facts and opinions are opinions simple as that.


When an opinion comes from a place of complete ignorance it is called an uniformed opinion. That is what the idea that Kimbo has good boxing is. Ignorance is ignorance, simple as that.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ShadyNismo said:


> lol the arguement is just point less so I'm gonna stop here.
> Facts are Facts and opinions are opinions simple as that.


some opinions are more demonstrably valid than others. someone with boxing training will be a better judge of boxing skill than someone without, for instance.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

HexRei said:


> some opinions are more demonstrably valid than others. someone with boxing training will be a better judge of boxing skill than someone without, for instance.


Well I do have boxing training. I am a Golden Glove champion. I have worked as a cornerman at amateur and professional fights. I'm not really interested in comparing resumes. If you have ever worked with other fighters, I doubt you would tell them to box like Kimbo. He throws wide looping haymakers. He drops his hands constantly. His hand speed is incredibly slow, and he doesn't have much power.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Well I do have boxing training. I am a Golden Glove champion. I have worked as a cornerman at amateur and professional fights. I'm not really interested in comparing resumes. If you have ever worked with other fighters, I doubt you would tell them to box like Kimbo. He throws wide looping haymakers. He drops his hands constantly. His hand speed is incredibly slow, and he doesn't have much power.


Yeah... I used that example specifically because I had seen you talk about your boxing experience in another thread.


----------

